# Best all purpose shotgun



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

People been telling me to get the remington 870 pump shot gun combo barrel. I want something new that can hunt squirrel to deer. Is that the best? What is your go to shot gun?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mossberg 500 pump


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Model 870 Remington 12 gauge pump combo since 1982.Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.Cleans and strips in the field easily and has been very dependable.No complaints.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

You can’t beat an 870. I prefer wingmasters but the expresses are very dependable. Sorry 1basshunter, I’ve owned several 500’s but you’ll never see one in my gun safe. I do have an 835 but it’s just strictly a turkey gun that gets fired once per year.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the 11/87 but they don't make any longer, difficult to find replacement barrels, and don't care for the newer version. I would have to say, even considering the 11/87, that i agree that the Rem 870 would be my go to all around shotgun for hunting.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

870 every time


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

oh, forgot. we refer to the 870 as a canoe paddle. can double for that purpose and still take ducks without fail. don't ask how I know that...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Benelli Ethos.

Use your new muzzleloader for deer.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

870 all day long. I also had a few moss 500's. Just feel cheap and clunky. The pump is all loose and feels like it'll break. In fact on I had did break. I have 3 870's and all are great guns.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

870 is a work horse and reliable. Every one should own an 870.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have both an 870 and a 500, they both are basically the same thing just tiny differences. With these two shotguns its all about user preference. I like them both and if i had to pick one id go with the one that was cheaper at the time of purchase.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it depends on what you want, an auto loader or a pump. the 870 wingmaster if you can find one in good condition would be my first choice and the 870 express my second choice in pumps. the Remington 1100 in good condition is my 1st choice the 1187 would be my 2nd choice in autoloaders.
sherman


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

For wingshooting....... whichever one shoulders and feels the best, I’ve never been a Remington shotgun fan. I also like the fact that Mossberg and Benelli usually come with receiver drilled and tapped for optics for turkey hunting


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought my kids Benelli Nova's, they've put thousands of round through them. Never an issue, it's a bit nicer than the 870.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In 1958 at the age of 12, my Father bought me an Ithaca Model 37 Pump. I have had a number of them over the years, and all were purchased used. I believe that a Model 37 with a field and a deer/slug barrel is hard to beat. They are readily available on the used gun market and they are currently, I think, being manufactured in Sandusy , Ohio. There may be a better pump gun out there, but not in my eyes. John


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My father bought my model 37 for me in 1973, no issues in 45 years. Light weight, bottom eject for Left or right handers and action very smooth. Of course Ithaca went out of businesses many years ago, and are being made again. I can’t comment on the ones more recently produced.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Mossbourg 500 pump all day!


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> People been telling me to get the remington 870 pump shot gun combo barrel. I want something new that can hunt squirrel to deer. Is that the best? What is your go to shot gun?


 Highly recommend the 870. Can't go wrong for an all purpose shotgun.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> it depends on what you want, an auto loader or a pump. the 870 wingmaster if you can find one in good condition would be my first choice and the 870 express my second choice in pumps. the Remington 1100 in good condition is my 1st choice the 1187 would be my 2nd choice in autoloaders.
> sherman


i think the 1100 can not do 3"mag shells which reduces use for goose and turkey. the 11/87 does. not sure if all 11/87 do, so confirm that if you go that way.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought a 870 wing master in the late 70s and it has gotten lots of waterfowl, deer and turkey. Different barrels over the years. No problems all these years..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> i think the 1100 can not do 3"mag shells which reduces use for goose and turkey. the 11/87 does. not sure if all 11/87 do, so confirm that if you go that way.


The 1100 is 2 3/4" only.
But if you can find one, there's an 1100 magnum that will do 3" as well.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I mostly shoot right handed because I'm right eye dominate. The Ithaca 37 ejects out the bottom, so I can easily shoot right or left handed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

20 gauge 870 26" small game smooth bore barrel and cantilever rifled barrel. Owned two 500's, standard and deluxe models, sold both and replaced with Remington 870. The 870 is a lifetime shotgun and it's action is much smoother than the 500's.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Shortdrift said:


> 20 gauge 870 26" small game smooth bore barrel and cantilever rifled barrel. Owned two 500's, standard and deluxe models, sold both and replaced with Remington 870. The 870 is a lifetime shotgun and it's action is much smoother than the 500's.


Not only that the kick isn’t nearly as much. Mossburg with a heavy load will knock your shoulder off


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> In 1958 at the age of 12, my Father bought me an Ithaca Model 37 Pump. I have had a number of them over the years, and all were purchased used. I believe that a Model 37 with a field and a deer/slug barrel is hard to beat. They are readily available on the used gun market and they are currently, I think, being manufactured in Sandusy , Ohio. There may be a better pump gun out there, but not in my eyes. John


they will even repair the old ones at the Sandusky location. including the ones from the 50's... nice service.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

870 gets my vote w/open choke barrel to sit behind the TV, full choke barrel for gobblers n such, and a rifled barrel cantilevered w/scope for bambi. Now that's utility.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep.. 870 will do everything you need as will a Mossberg 500. Endless parts and aftermarket stuff available for both weapons also. 
If you're looking for a semi auto I have been very pleased with the Stoeger M3500. So far it has handled everything from 2 3/4 dove loads to 3 1/2 inch steel goose shells without a problem although admittedly I haven't shot it a ton. Yet..
The inertia system has a bit more recoil that a gas gun but the simplicity and reliability are worth it in my opinion. 
3 1/2 BB are manageable even without the recoil reducer installed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I went to field and stream in erie and that’s what they recommended for hunting the pymatuning swamp.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 333321
> 
> 
> I went to field and stream in erie and that’s what they recommended for hunting the pymatuning swamp.


You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

My first decent scattergun was (is) an 870 Wingmaster. Over the years I had an Ithaca Turkeyslayer and a few Browning BPS shotguns. I loved the Brownings every bit as much as the Remington. Personally, I wish decent SxS guns were still made. That being said, the 870 is indeed bulletproof.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

stormfront said:


> My first decent scattergun was (is) an 870 Wingmaster. Over the years I had an Ithaca Turkeyslayer and a few Browning BPS shotguns. I loved the Brownings every bit as much as the Remington. Personally, I wish decent SxS guns were still made. That being said, the 870 is indeed bulletproof.


Cz bobwhite is a current production sxs that has a good rep and is fairly affordable.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> Cz bonwhite is a current production sxs that has a good rep and is fairly affordable.


Smitty, where's it made? I had a Zabala years ago, a 20 SXS made in Brazil that I bought used for $35 including two boxes of shells and a soft case. Nice little gun but I think it shot crooked. LOL. Later I bought a Fox BSE, maybe one of the last American made guns, but it definitely wasn't like the old Foxes.

I will say that if I get back into turkey hunting again, I will buy another Browning BPS. This time in a 20 gauge. It's a bit more than the 870 Express but it's a well built gun.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

FYI, Ithacas are made in Upper Sandusky, Ohio.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Buck-Eye said:


> FYI, Ithacas are made in Upper Sandusky, Ohio.


They're pricey these days and I'm not sure if the quality is as it once was but they sure do use some beautiful wood for their stocks.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

stormfront said:


> Smitty, where's it made? I had a Zabala years ago, a 20 SXS made in Brazil that I bought used for $35 including two boxes of shells and a soft case. Nice little gun but I think it shot crooked. LOL. Later I bought a Fox BSE, maybe one of the last American made guns, but it definitely wasn't like the old Foxes.
> 
> I will say that if I get back into turkey hunting again, I will buy another Browning BPS. This time in a 20 gauge. It's a bit more than the 870 Express but it's a well built gun.


I’m sure it’s not made in America but here is the link...

https://cz-usa.com/product-category/shotguns/side-by-side/


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

This thread has convinced me that I want to try out a Ithaca, love Ohio made products and it’s a nice looking gun, if anyone had a used one for sale at a good price let me know


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 333321
> 
> 
> I went to field and stream in erie and that’s what they recommended for hunting the pymatuning swamp.


That will definitely do it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

You beat me to it, Buck-Eye....
YES, Ithaca is made in UPPER Sandusky....No, it's not an island north of Sandusky..
That's my home town!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

privateer said:


> i think the 1100 can not do 3"mag shells which reduces use for goose and turkey. the 11/87 does. not sure if all 11/87 do, so confirm that if you go that way.


I’ve had a few 1100’s that shot 2 3/4 and 3”. My 1187 does also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My vote would be the 870 as well...or an older Ithaca37


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’d have to go with the 1187 Special Purpose. I’ve had one for 33 yrs now and talk about taking a beating. Black composite with that 22” barrel, quick to handle. Matte finish. Will take a 3” shell also. Still shoots and functions like new.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

stormfront said:


> My first decent scattergun was (is) an 870 Wingmaster. Over the years I had an Ithaca Turkeyslayer and a few Browning BPS shotguns. I loved the Brownings every bit as much as the Remington. Personally, I wish decent SxS guns were still made. That being said, the 870 is indeed bulletproof.


Unable to send you a PM. Send me your phone number


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

My 870 wingmaster is beat up but it's my all around go to for just about anything. I don't mind busting threw the thicket with it and the 26 inch mod barrel is a slug machine. I have a few Ithaca 37's and they come in a close second. Love the Winchester model 1 super X but she stays in the safe most of the time.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’d have to go with the 1187 Special Purpose. I’ve had one for 33 yrs now and talk about taking a beating. Black composite with that 22” barrel, quick to handle. Matte finish. Will take a 3” shell also. Still shoots and functions like new.


make sure you keep the gas ports clean. i blew one apart at the forearm. it split the ring attached to the barrel and actually blew apart the wood forearm in my hand. the folks at remington claimed that it was because the gas ports were dirty. well, was cleaned after every day's hunt (pheasants in SD) but they said only time they ever saw that specific break was from dirty gas ports. (i even used pipe cleaners and tooth picks as my dad showed me...) However I was shooting quite a bit that day to makeup for the poor shooting of my partners...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

privateer said:


> make sure you keep the gas ports clean. i blew one apart at the forearm. it split the ring attached to the barrel and actually blew apart the wood forearm in my hand. the folks at remington claimed that it was because the gas ports were dirty. well, was cleaned after every day's hunt (pheasants in SD) but they said only time they ever saw that specific break was from dirty gas ports. (i even used pipe cleaners and tooth picks as my dad showed me...) However I was shooting quite a bit that day to makeup for the poor shooting of my partners...


I’ve never had an issue knock on wood. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Went to the ashtabula rod and gun club to sight in my new 870. Didnt tighten the scope on enough and scraped the scope up first shot. Fixed that issue. First shot was dead center but had that issue. 1 inch high at 100 yards. My worst shot of the day was 4 inches off. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Depending on what I am hunting,, But basically it would be a toss up between an older 870 Wingmaster, Winchester Mod. 12, and a Winchester single shot Mod. 37


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Can't beat an 870 wing master its a nice looking gun also. I usually prefer Mossburg 500 only because of the safety location.As i'm pulling gun to shoulder the safety is coming off in the same motion. Pump action feels clunky but never jams. Its my go to gun been killing Deer since 1984. Killed many Rabbits and squirls also. My Wingmaster is the better gun by far I just love my 500 though.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

privateer said:


> make sure you keep the gas ports clean. i blew one apart at the forearm. it split the ring attached to the barrel and actually blew apart the wood forearm in my hand. the folks at remington claimed that it was because the gas ports were dirty. well, was cleaned after every day's hunt (pheasants in SD) but they said only time they ever saw that specific break was from dirty gas ports. (i even used pipe cleaners and tooth picks as my dad showed me...) However I was shooting quite a bit that day to makeup for the poor shooting of my partners...


Wasn't there a recall on that model years later? Maybe I'm wrong because I know I'm old. LOL. I remember Remington being on the hot seat for some defect in an autoloader.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BUL= Benneli ultra light best shotgun I've ever owned.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Slatebar said:


> Depending on what I am hunting,, But basically it would be a toss up between an older 870 Wingmaster, Winchester Mod. 12, and a Winchester single shot Mod. 37


Man that brings back some memories. I had a old but like new Win 37 in 410 back in the day. It was an awesome gun. I wish I never would have never let that one go either.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

stormfront said:


> Wasn't there a recall on that model years later? Maybe I'm wrong because I know I'm old. LOL. I remember Remington being on the hot seat for some defect in an autoloader.


Actually a class action suit. Actually for a lot of models. Dreamed up by some lawyer IMO. I’ve never heard of this happening for any reason other than operator error. I’ve had a few 1100’s and still have the 1987 1187 and never had an issue. Never heard of all these guns “blowing up” either. Maybe some of you have?



GARZA CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT
P.O. BOX 1512
FARlBAULT, MINNESOTA 55021-1512

May 30, 1997

Dear Garza Settlement Class Member:

As the owner of one or more Remington 12-gauge Model 870, 1200, 11-87 or 3200 or Sportsman 58, 12-A or 12-P shotguns manufactured between 1960 and June 1995, you recently submitted a claim in connection with the settlement of the class action called Garza, et al. v. Sporting Goods Properties, Inc., et al. Enclosed is a check for your share of the settlement payment pool available for distribution to settlement class members.

YOU MUST READ THIS LETTER BEFORE YOU CASH THE CHECK. BY CASHING THE CHECK, YOU ARE AGREEING TO READ AND COMPLY WITH THE ACCOMPANYING SAFETY INFORMATION. THE CHECK MUST BE CASHED WITHIN 90 DAYS OF ISSUE.

Your settlement check is based on (1) the total number of Remington shotguns for which valid claims were submitted, and (2) the number, age, and models of the Remington shotgun(s) validly described in your claim. Initial estimates were that distributions from the settlement fund would be sent in January 1997, and we apologize for any delay in receipt of this check. However, as described in the attached advisory from the Court, nearly 500,000 claim forms were submitted for over 820,000 shotguns.

Significant efforts were required to determine which claims were, in fact, valid. Ultimately, the Court approved payments to over 477,000 class members, who owned over 750,000 eligible shotguns.

The settlement resolved claims brought by owners of certain Remington *12-gauge* shotguns, against the Remington Arms Company, Inc., E. I. du Pont de Nemours and Company, and Sporting Goods Properties, Inc., the DuPont subsidiary formerly known as Remington, regarding the type of steel formerly used for the barrels of these shotguns.

The lawsuit alleged that the value of the shotguns was reduced because the barrels are not strong enough and sometimes burst in normal use, causing damage to the gun and, in some cases, serious bodily injury. Remington, DuPont and Sporting Goods deny such claims and assert that (1) barrel bursts are extremely rare and occur only when improper ammunition is used, including improperly loaded ammunition generating much greater than normal firing pressure, or when the barrels are obstructed, and (2) the Remington owners' manual and the accompanying firearms safety booklet give full and adequate warning of such hazards. The enclosed check constitutes a compromise of the claim that your shotgun has lost value. The amount is not intended to represent the cost of a new barrel, and you are free to use the money however you wish.

The $17 million fund from which your check is paid is only one part of the settlement. In addition, Remington now makes, and will continue to make, *barrels for Model 870, 1100, and 11-87 12-gauge shotguns from a different type of steel*, which can withstand higher pressure.

Notwithstanding this change, it must be emphasized that shotgun barrels cannot be made to prevent bursting under all circumstances. The following safety information -- THE TEN COMMANDMENTS OF SAFE GUN HANDLING -- is also provided as part of the settlement. Adhering to these rules can help reduce the risk of shooting accidents, including barrel bursts. And if you haven't done so before, or if it's been a while since your last session, take a hunter education class.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

''Actually a class action suit. Actually for a lot of models. Dreamed up by some lawyer IMO. I’ve never heard of this happening for any reason other than operator error. I’ve had a few 1100’s and still have the 1987 1187 and never had an issue. Never heard of all these guns “blowing up” either. Maybe some of you have?''

Nor I


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

stormfront said:


> ''Actually a class action suit. Actually for a lot of models. Dreamed up by some lawyer IMO. I’ve never heard of this happening for any reason other than operator error. I’ve had a few 1100’s and still have the 1987 1187 and never had an issue. Never heard of all these guns “blowing up” either. Maybe some of you have?''
> 
> Nor I


One of my 11/87s is original from 80s. wonder if that is the barrel the went... they offered a new barrel but unfortunately can't find barrels for the 11/87 special purpose 28" any longer...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

privateer said:


> One of my 11/87s is original from 80s. wonder if that is the barrel the went... they offered a new barrel but unfortunately can't find barrels for the 11/87 special purpose 28" any longer...


Yea that really sucks, good thing you didn’t get hurt. Maybe they did have a run of bad steel. There was some bad steel being produced at the time for sure. Did you try to find any after market barrels for it?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yea that really sucks, good thing you didn’t get hurt. Maybe they did have a run of bad steel. There was some bad steel being produced at the time for sure. Did you try to find any after market barrels for it?


wanted 28" as already have 30 and 32 for those. the 28 was my go-to for bird hunting. have not found anyone making them any longer. occasionally one will appear and then it turns out not to be the right model.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yea that really sucks, good thing you didn’t get hurt. Maybe they did have a run of bad steel. There was some bad steel being produced at the time for sure. Did you try to find any after market barrels for it?


wanted 28" as already have 30 and 32 for those. the 28 was my go-to for bird hunting. have not found anyone making them any longer. occasionally one will appear and then it turns out not to be the right model.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought my Wingmaster in 82 and sure hope that wasn't one of the affected guns. It's been sitting in my cabinet for close to 20 years now.  This was before they had screw in chokes so I had a 30'' full choke for waterfowl and a 28'' for everything else. It's a lefty model and I don't even know if they build these anymore.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The 1100's had a problem cracking the forearms against the receiver, I've repaired quite a few. Then the receivers were cracking behind the bolt cut-out and Remington was replacing a few but not all. The fix was to drill a hole at the end of the crack to stop it. The 1187 model seemed to answer some problems with exception of the receivers still having the same problem. 

For me, it's been the Mod 12 Winchester for everything. There is NOT a better shotgun made that can stand the test of time and use. JMO


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

last of hijacking thread for me... this is what the damage was to the 11/87 barrel. not actually the barrel itself but the gas port area. holed to the outside from the gas ports - you can see the crack that completely spanned this ring too. this is where it blew the wooden forearm into about 3 pieces. was not that dramatic. i was wearing batting gloves to shoot and recall a louder bang, some stinging in my fingers, and the stock coming off in about 3 parts. very glad it was not a barrel bust...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

privateer said:


> View attachment 334015
> 
> 
> last of hijacking thread for me... this is what the damage was to the 11/87 barrel. not actually the barrel itself but the gas port area. holed to the outside from the gas ports - you can see the crack that completely spanned this ring too. this is where it blew the wooden forearm into about 3 pieces. was not that dramatic. i was wearing batting gloves to shoot and recall a louder bang, some stinging in my fingers, and the stock coming off in about 3 parts. very glad it was not a barrel bust...


That’s crazy.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

hailtothethief said:


> People been telling me to get the remington 870 pump shot gun combo barrel. I want something new that can hunt squirrel to deer. Is that the best? What is your go to shot gun?


Considering you want a combo for deer and squirrels I am very happy with a Mossberg 930 combo I bought primarily for deer and rifled slugs. It came with a rifled barrel with a cantilevered scope mount. I put a Leopold 3x9 on it. It shoots 2” groups at 100 yds. And the shot barrel has screw in chokes. Not expensive for all you get.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 930 also mainly because of the safety when wearing winter gloves. What slugs are you using ? I found the Remington sabots to work best in my gun after trying 5 different brands. But I also killed at least 20 deer with my Mossburg 500.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an old Mossberg 9200 semi auto in a 12 gauge. Bought it over 25 years ago when I still hunted in OH. Riffled cantilever slug barrel and vented rib bird barrel with choke tubes. I use it for coyote with buck shot over here in PA. Works quite well!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

Both guns have been around for a long time. The Remington has a steel receiver while the Mossberg has a lighter weight aluminum one. 

The Mossberg has the better safety that is way more easier to operate.

The Mossberg has dual extractors while the Remington only has one extractor.

The U.S. Military chose the Mossberg over the Remington 870 as the better gun.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

wildromanian said:


> Both guns have been around for a long time. The Remington has a steel receiver while the Mossberg has a lighter weight aluminum one.
> 
> The Mossberg has the better safety that is way more easier to operate.
> 
> ...


I chose Mossberg over Remington as I'm left handed and didnt have many options back then! 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

870 would be my go to in 12 or 20ga. That said the Ithaca Model 37 Pump is an awesome choice.
Mossbourg 500 pump is junk. first time you handled one you will agree.
Have had my 870 for 32 years... would never sell it..


----------



## Ten Percent-er (Feb 10, 2014)

you cant beat the 870 for price, durability, reliability.... some guys like their auto's, but most will eventually have a failure. 870 pumps just don't fail ...period!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to turn this into another 870 vs 500 argument, but again i have both and i do not understand why anyone is saying the 500 is junk, That is simply not true. And as far as the above post, "870's don't fail" is not true, its well known that they do not eject black cloud shells very well. I know mine doesn't hasn’t ejected them. They are both great utilitarian shotguns that can pretty much do it all.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Smitty82 said:


> Not to turn this into another 870 vs 500 argument, but again i have both and i do not understand why anyone is saying the 500 is junk, That is simply not true. And as far as the above post, "870's don't fail" is not true, its well known that they do not eject black cloud shells very well. I know mine doesn't hasn’t ejected them. They are both great utilitarian shotguns that can pretty much do it all.


When I was a young man my uncle bought me an 870 wingmaster and I shot that gun for years. Wow . What a thrill. There was only 1 gun that I thought was better. In the family we had a matching 12 and 16 gauge model 1897 Winchesters. Then about 6 or 7 years ago my older brother who had a more significant collection than I did for some strange reason decided to bring his guns to my place for safekeeping. Someone must have seen him bringing those guns into my house. It was just before xmas. A couple of days later I came home. I always go thru the garage. As i came in i noticed lights on. backed out and called the police. They came. Searched. No one there, but house was all messed up. Front door had been kicked in. Over 18,000 $ in guns gone plus xmas gifts for my kids and many other items missing including a coin collection, winter coats, and the grand climax was that they got hungry while they were stealing me blind so they ate food from refrigerator. Insurance only allows you so much time to buy back lost items so you know where that went. heartbreaking. Still miss my guns.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If you want positive feedback for the 870.., About 50 years ago a 870 TC entered my family and was shot thousands and thousands of times trap shooting, so much the whole gun is silver with almost 100% of the blue wore off. Never spent a dime on the simplest repair of any kind. We still have the gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have to go with the 870, was the first gun I bought with my own money saved from my paper route, many years ago.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

privateer said:


> wanted 28" as already have 30 and 32 for those. the 28 was my go-to for bird hunting. have not found anyone making them any longer. occasionally one will appear and then it turns out not to be the right model.


Look me up when you get back in town , My friend just gave me 28" 1187 barrell that might work for you .


----------

